# A Contest Story



## Tronic (Jan 26, 2015)

Soooo! On one of the horse sim sites I play on recently had a mascot contest and you had to come up with a back story for your mascot horse (s). This is the story I came up with and thought I would share with you guys! It's loosely based off of Frozen & World of Warcraft references. 

It was a cold August morning with a rolling fog across the lake fleeing from the rays of the rising sun. Sitron & Sitrus slowly rose to their feet for another day in the icy depths of Icecrown. A beast of burden was a kind way to call them now in this day and age. Horses used to be loved companions, and cherished for their loyalty and hard work. The battle of the scourge has long since been over, and has taken it’s toll on the battle scarred equines. It’s hard for humans and horses alike to hang on to yester year, but it’s the only light they have left in their lives. Back when they were asked of, not demanded to. 

It was Prince Hansel who brought Icecrown to its knees. Banished to his throne atop the cold peaks of Mount Icecrown, the prince cast his lecherous gaze across the lands below. And what he saw, he coveted. With his army of Scourge at his heels, the prince rode forth to bring the cold of his mountain to the peoples below. Wherever the army marched, it left winter in its wake. Ice and snow covered the lands, until only the Queen Elisa’s Kingdom of Icecrown remained. The queen, gifted with the power to keep the prince’s cold fury at bay, protected her lands from the winter. But even she could not hold out against Hansel’s cunning and might. The prince took Queen Elisa prisoner during the great Battle of the Scourge, and the Kingdom of Icecrown, now his, would nevermore feel the warmth of summer.

And yet, even when hope seemed lost, there were two, at least, who never gave up the fight. You see, Sitron and Sitrus rose that morning, despite the cold, as they had every day since the Battle of the Scourge. And it was on that day that Sitron and Sitrus dared to defy a prince.

It’s frozen, and hard, even on a thrice seasoned horse. It’s cold… that’s all anyone seems to say anymore. They are tired of the white. It’s time for things… people… SEASONS to change, yet they never do. Icecrown is anything but royalty, and hardly a place to live anymore. War has torn it to shreds and the only thing that seems to work anymore is the horsepower. .. The cold, tired, horse power.


Icecrown hadn’t always been a such an arctic wasteland. Only in memory is anyone able to visit the 4 seasons and the beautiful snowy Mt. Icecrown in which the kingdom was named after. It’s been 3 years since the scourge unleashed their first blow, leaving a trail of frozen shambles.

It seems like forever ago that Sitron and Sitrus were called for a leisurely hack out in the woods, a trip into the nearby town Arendelle, or the occasional twos team to plow the local farmland. It was a lovely life that the memories are the only thing that keeps them pushing through. Rebuilding Icecrown has not been simple, and the fruits of their labor are hardly seen. It seems like once a building is erected the heavy snows or the scourge rampage through town and stop production back to almost day one.

Sitron & Sitrus were the strongest and hardest working team the town had. They had will, determination, and the ability to read each other’s actions. They were always called upon to do the trickiest jobs or the heaviest. It was almost as if the two worked as one. Hauling large logs into tight quarters or pulling up the frames of buildings appeared effortless The snow was cold and the ice was slippery but as long as the ground was flat, they managed to push on through.

However, it always seemed that no matter how hard they tried they never could quite get their footing while climbing even the slightest inclines in the permanent ice and snow. Even after removing their iron horse shoes they just couldn’t get the traction needed. The steep grade to the top of Mt. Icecrown was the only thing keeping them away from rescuing their beloved Queen Elsa, and releasing them from their prison of eternal winter.

The cold months creeped along through what would be summer, then fall, winter.. Months fading into whiteness as very little changes. Sitron & Sitrus as well as others try to attempt the climb up Mt. Icecrown. None are successful and continually admit defeat to the icy ground. Hansel always never far to laugh at their measly attempts to scale his frosty fortress. The scourge always near by to help drag them down even further to failure and shame.

On an unusually cold March afternoon a stranger ran to the center of town yelling and demanding everyones’ attention. Once everyone gathered, the young girl announced that SHE knew how to rescue the Queen. Everyone speculating and suspicious started asking questions at once trying to find out more about this young stranger that claims to know how to fix everything. WHY?!?! HOW!??! They all started yelling at once, all craving answers!

After the girl finally got the crowd hushed to a lull, the answers flowed out of her. She went by the name Annabelle, and hailed from the neighboring town of Arendelle. As a father of a blacksmith she had been practicing her skill and was sure she had invented something that could solve all their problems. Everyone was up in a roar wanting to see this new invention, and how it worked!

Annabelle needed a couple volunteers of the equine sort to demonstrate and fit her new invention. Everyone hastily scurried off to track down Sitron and Sitrus! Every moment counted if it meant ending the forever winter! The two horses arrived, and the crowd parted like the red sea to allow for them to enter the center of the chaos. At the sight of the horses Annabelle pulled out these metal contraptions, clanging against each other as they emerged from her leather bag. They appeared to be masterfully crafted horse boots. Nobody had ever seen the likes before! Shoes yes…. but boots? Crazy looking caged metal boots with spikes on the bottom and adjustable chains on top.

Annabelle politely asked both Sitron & Sitrus for their feet. They both gave her a wary eye not knowing what to expect. Sitron slowly raised his leg hoping for the best as Sitrus watched cautiously from afar. These crazy boots looked too much like torture devices than what the two horses were comfortable with. It was a slow and noisy process sizing each boot for the first time, but amazingly each boot fit perfectly. After all the clanging from the sizing chains and the ratcheting it was time for the horses to try them out. 

Sitron being the daredevil took off running without a thought while Sitrus watched with gritted teeth expecting the worst. Much to everyone’s surprise you couldn’t even tell Sitron had boots on. He was as quick and agile as ever, and nothing was slowing him down! Sitrus, always careful and reserved decided to try her luck at it. Soon enough, the two of them were climbing small hills, leaping fallen logs, and running freely through the forest. Everyone started applauding and talking over each other trying to make sense of what they just witnessed. Is this really their answer to defeat Prince Hansel and his army of the scourge? Could they finally rescue their Queen Elisa and get back their warmth and sunlight of 4 seasons?

Before they knew it, Sitron & Sitrus were herded up and already being hitched to a wagon. The townsfolk rounded up their bravest warriors and started gearing them up for battle. Half the day was already gone, but everyone was determined to climb the icy grade of Mt. Icecrown. It’s well past overdue for the people of Icecrown to take back what is theirs and defeat the scourge once and for all! All the brave volunteers piled into the wagon along with various weapons, shields, and torches for after sun down. You could hear the crack of the reins and the clank of the new metal boots as the wagon driver asked the twos team of fjords to begin their journey to save the Queen.

It took the rest of the day and a few hours after sunfall to finally reach the peak of Mt. Icecrown. Hansel and the scourge had apparently taken a day off from heckling and were blindsided when they heard the pounding on the door of the fortress. Sitron, Sitrus, and their team of warriors were quickly making work of the big wooden door that separated them from their queen. The prince jumped from his throne and gathered what he could of his army of scourge and ran for the front room in hopes of keeping the trespassers out. However, it was too late. The door had admit defeat and came crashing down before Hansel could even reach it. The walls of his icy fortress had be infiltrated and he knew his reign was all coming to an end.

Hansel started scrambling to regain some sort of upper hand in the battle! “Go! Guard the queen!!” and “Fight harder! Push them out the door! GET THEM OUT OF HERE!!!” could be heard echoing through the cold drafty castle halls as he attempted to keep his army organized. It was all a fruitless effort on his behalf as the element of surprise was just enough for the brave townsfolk and their hardy team of fjords to conquer and take back what was rightfully theirs. The kingdom of Icerown no longer was within Prince Hansel’s grasp.

---Epilogue---

The sun slowly rose on the new day and the only white to be seen where that of the wings of butterflies darting from one flower to the next. Queen Elisa quickly took back her power over the kingdom and promptly restored the seasons. Winter was only a visitor now, no longer a permanent resident. The kingdom of Icecrown began blossoming again and restored to the wonderful countryside it once was.

Elisa, had vacated her cell, but quickly found a perfect new tenant. Hansel and his scourge have a permanent residency until further notice. The Queen had also decided that seeing as Hansel took her former cell, that it was only kind of her to not keep the throne of Mt. Icecrown empty. She decided to rule over all of Icecrown from the comfort of her new throne, where she could better keep an eye on Hansel and his dwindling army of scourge.

Queen Elisa was forever indebted to the pair of Fjords and granted them personal dedicated stalls in the castle stables, where they could retire from the hard work and live a leisurely life. The two of them couldn't bare to hang up their boots just yet and decided to carry on working, but on their terms. They decided to be the sole taxi service that traveled the steep grade of the mountain once a day. With their new boots, Annabelle as their driver, and a sturdy wagon, the SS Taxi was a long standing service that lasted years until the three finally retired.


----------

